# Le disque que vous avez inséré nest pas lisible par cet ord



## t-bo (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Sous Mac OS Lion.
J'ai un disque externe Western Digital MyPassport de 1To, partitionné en deux, en HFS+.

Et depuis peu, quand je le branche j'ai ce message d'erreur : "Le disque que vous avez inséré nest pas lisible par cet ordinateur."
J'ai la possibilité d'ignorer le message ou d'ejecter le disque.

Le disque fonctionne sans problème, j'ai essayé de "réparer le disque" via l'uilitaire, mais le message continue d'apparaitre au branchement.

Que faire ? A part ce message je n'ai aucun soucis technique avec le disque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2012)

Tu ne serais pas passé en 10.7.4, par hasard ? Il semble que cette mise à jour pose certains problèmes avec les disques externes. Ton disque sur une autre machine en 10.7.3 ou plus ancien, il dit quoi ?


----------



## t-bo (12 Mai 2012)

Ca me le faisait aussi avant la mise à jour.

Je viens d'essayer en branchant sur un macbook blanc, sous Lion. Et même message.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------

Je suis entrain de créer une image .dmg du disque pour le sauvegarder, puis je formate, teste, et voir si y'a tjrs l'erreur.
Si oui, j'envoie en garantie.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (23 Octobre 2012)

Idem chez moi: 
 Quand je branche mon DD Western Digital j'ai ce message d'erreur : "Le disque que vous avez inséré nest pas lisible par cet ordinateur."
J'ai la possibilité d'ignorer le message et ensuite tout fonctionne parfaitement
. Pourquoi ce message alors due le DD est bien lu par mon iMac ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2012)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Idem chez moi:
> Quand je branche mon DD Western Digital j'ai ce message d'erreur : "Le disque que vous avez inséré nest pas lisible par cet ordinateur."
> J'ai la possibilité d'ignorer le message et ensuite tout fonctionne parfaitement
> . Pourquoi ce message alors due le DD est bien lu par mon iMac ? :mouais:



Il n'y aurait pas une seconde partition sur ton disque, qui, elle, serait illisible, par hasard ?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (23 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y aurait pas une seconde partition sur ton disque, qui, elle, serait illisible, par hasard ?


Je suppose qu'on voit çà avec UTILITAIRE DISQUE... 
Le schéma de partition indique: Actuel. Le nom du DD apparaît sur une zone bleutée dans la colonne de gauche. Zone proportionnelle au contenu de DD. Pour moi donc, une seule partition me semble t'il 
Dommage qu'on ne peut plus ajouter des captures d'écrans dans ce forum ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2012)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Dommage qu'on ne peut plus ajouter des captures d'écrans dans ce forum ...



Mais si, on peut, mais tant que le conflit avec notre ancien hébergeur ne sera pas réglé, il te faut les héberger toi même (espace perso de ton FAI, Flikr, imageshak ou autre).


----------



## t-bo (23 Octobre 2012)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Idem chez moi:
> Quand je branche mon DD Western Digital j'ai ce message d'erreur : "Le disque que vous avez inséré n&#8217;est pas lisible par cet ordinateur."
> J'ai la possibilité d'ignorer le message et ensuite tout fonctionne parfaitement
> . Pourquoi ce message alors due le DD est bien lu par mon iMac ? :mouais:



J'ai fais changé mon disque encore garanti par Western Digital. Plus de problème sur le nouveau.


----------



## soiziclecros (27 Octobre 2012)

Je ne sais pas si ceci peut vous servir :

depuis que je suis passée sous Lion puis Mountain Lion, j'ai un message inquiétant quand je fait un clone bootable avec Carbone Copy Cloner. ; style "attention, ce disque risque de ne pas être démarrable, le schéma de partition n'est pas bon". Cependant je pouvais redémarrer avec.

Il est conseillé maintenant de formater un disque en "mode GUID" ; certains disque ont "MBR" .
Mon mac arrivé en ML a effectivement un schéma GUID.
J'ai reformaté mon clone de cette façon et je n'ai plus ce triste message.
Ce n'est pas évident à trouver dans l'utilitaire de disque, il faut cliquer sur "schéma de partition" pour avoir un choix.

J'ai fait ce changement pour éviter peut-être des ennuis futurs, mais sans comprendre le pourquoi de la chose.
(attention, on perd tout en reformatant, faire une sauvegarde !)


----------



## vipra (4 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, après plusieurs jours de recherches j'ai trouvé une solution à ce problème (Macbook pro 2014 avec lecteur de carte SD).

J'ai installé OS X Maverick sur une carte SD 32go avec le logiciel Diskmaker X5 (Clé USB ou disque externe bien sûr également possible). J'ai redémarré en appuyant sur la touche  ALT pour pouvoir choisir la carte SD avec Maverick comme disque de démarrage. Puis j'ai utilisé l'utilitaire de disque de Maverick, accessible sans démarrer complètement l'OS sur la carte SD. J'ai lancé la vérification du disque illisible branché en Thunderbolt, puis fais une réparation...  et là surprise... au redémarrage du Macbook tout fonctionne de nouveau, le disque qui était illisible est parfaitement fonctionnel, aucunes données ne sont perdus. En fait d'après plusieurs forums en anglais il s'agit d'un très gros bug de El Capitan. L'utilitaire de disque de El Capitan est très loin d'être performant, une honte. Bravo mac !


----------



## Ange2010 (26 Mai 2019)

bonjour je voudrais avoir une aide . j'ai un nouveau disque et que je lai branché sur mon mac pour Transferer toutes mes données avec time machine il y a eu un bug puis je lai débranché après je le rebranche je reçois ce message "le disque que vous avez inséré n est pas lisible par cet ordinateur" il ne affiche plus sur le bureau . je le vois que dans l utilitaire de disque mais grise et je arrive pas a faire de SOS ou d effacer le disque. donc jaimerais formater totalement le disque sans récupération de donnée sur le disque avec une ligne de commande. ou sil y a un moyen plus simple je suis preneur. merci  beaucoup en avance a ceux qui m aideront ,


----------

